# Modern Arnis Organizations - Randi Scheas' IMAF



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2002)

Organization : International Modern Arnis Federation 

Head : Randi Schea, M.D., Chairman of the Board, IMAF, Inc.

Location : Texas, USA

Email : See http://www.modernarnis.net/about/contact.shtml for addresses.

WebSite : http://www.modernarnis.net

Founded : 2001*

Coverage : US, Canada, Germany (14 schools listed as of 2-23-02)

Events: 3 listed.

Notes:
*the date of 2001 is meant as an indication of when the organization became led by Dr. Schea. The earliest date I can find for an Arnis Organization by GM Presas is 1957. See this site for information. (http://web.archive.org/web/19981212...odernarnis.com/)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2002)

Organization : International Modern Arnis Federation 

Head : Randi Schea, M.D., Chairman of the Board, IMAF, Inc.

Location : Texas, USA

Email : See http://www.modernarnis.net/about/contact.shtml for addresses.

WebSite : http://www.modernarnis.net

Founded : 2001*

Coverage : US, Canada, Germany, Philippines (19 schools listed as of 8-29-02)

Events: No running total shown. 1 camp and 2 seminars pending at time of this update.  2 camps known to have been run prior.

Notes:
*the date of 2001 is meant as an indication of when the organization became led by Dr. Schea. The earliest date I can find for an Arnis Organization by GM Presas is 1957. See this site for information. (http://web.archive.org/web/19981212...odernarnis.com/)


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 29, 2002)

<<<Events: No running total shown. 1 camp and 2 seminars pending at time of this update. 2 camps known to have been run prior.>>>>

There have been 4 camps conducted by the IMAF, Inc.  They took place in Houston, Raleigh, Lansing, and Cromwell.

There is one camp remaining for the year 2002 and will be taking place in Orland Park, Ill (Chicago) on October 17 through the 20th.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2002)

Thank you for the correction.  Course, dummy that I am, I coulda read back a few posts n counted too as I believe they were all mentioned here.  heh.


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 29, 2002)

> Thank you for the correction. Course, dummy that I am, I coulda read back a few posts n counted too as I believe they were all mentioned here. heh.



Hey no problem.


----------

